# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Stock Photos - Ancient Ship

## tungvu

​ ​  <div style="text-align: center">*5 SHQ JPEG | 300 dpi | 61.3 Mb*​ </div>
[download][/download]


```
http://hotfile.com/dl/83853862/b8b9938/Stock_Photo-Ancient_Ship.rar.html
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=27407

----------

